# 5in1



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

5 in 1 Treatment 
Treatment for coccidiosis, canker, respiratory, 
worms, plus Vita Pro Combo. Combination of 
amprolium, Ridzol S, tylosine, levamisol, Vita Pro 
Qty:
Combo. Dosage: 2 level teaspoons (15 grams) 
per gallon of water for 5 days.

Have any one used this medicine before? It says it treats all of the above, but then on a different site (with the same package) it said it has to mixed with a certain medicine to get a certain result. for example, if you wanted to treat for canker, you would have to add the 5in1 with some canker medicine for it to treat cankers.

Any one here ever used this product before?


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

works well with my pigeons. dont have to mix it w/ a certain meds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I think meds have their place. When birds are sick and when one is racing. The 5 in 1 are mainly used for preventative measures during racing. If the birds are sick I think their are better specific drugs out there. I personally only medicate when necessary. I have started PMVing my birds. Mainly because I have brought in a few outside birds.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Aris said:


> works well with my pigeons. dont have to mix it w/ a certain meds.


Does it kill the worm like it said?


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

fresnobirdman said:


> Does it kill the worm like it said?


Unless you do a culture you would have to know for sure your bird or birds have worms before the go on 5 in 1 to see if it gets rid of the worms. If you only want to treat for worms i would suggest buying a dewormer...some are only a 1 day treatment in the water.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Airbaby said:


> Unless you do a culture you would have to know for sure your bird or birds have worms before the go on 5 in 1 to see if it gets rid of the worms. If you only want to treat for worms i would suggest buying a dewormer...some are only a 1 day treatment in the water.


That is not what I meant,
I was trying to say, does it treat what it claims.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> That is not what I meant,
> I was trying to say, does it treat what it claims.



No...it does not.


----------

